# Alfa GTV V6



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

What are people's thoughts on these - anyone owned one?

Looking to get a 24v V6 but never driven one - how do they compare to TT225C??


















Anyone got any period comparisons of TT vs GTV? Looking for something perhaps more driver focussed than the TT.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Funnily enough one of these kept getting right up my backside last night on the way to the meet! sounded quite nice but i put my foot down and it didnt seem to have nearly as much power as i thought it would! i have quite alot of mods tho so not sure if it would compete with a standard 225!

as for looks and quality etc my opinion is the TT has it beat in every way

just my 2ps worth


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I very much likes these - I used to have a Fiat Coupe 20VT LE which was a similar kinda thing, obviously delivering its power from a Turbo, rather than normally aspirated 3.0/3.2 V6 though. I have also considered the Alfa V6 and I do like the Limited Edition one they did, unfortunately only available in red and amazingly, without full leather which put me off of it. Looked nice with the vent on the front though.

As for the standard one, knew someone who had an old classic 911 and went to a black 3.0 V6 which he loved and it certainly looked the part. Build quality of interior won't be on par with Audi though and I would say the usual electrical gremlins, although as we all know, for a premium brand Audi aren't immune to these either! 

I say go for it and enjoy!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Good honest review on link






My mate had one and it well problematic, and after the first week his wife refused to drive it as scared of breaking down again and she hated the hard bumpy ride


----------



## longshanks (Feb 15, 2009)

i too had the fiat coupe 20v turbo - and loved it

unfortunately i crashed mine within 3 weeks of having it.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Why dont you get one of these...








They have more power and build quality is better.
I am biased though.
Steve


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

A mate of mine had one of these and I lost count of the number of times I had to take him to the garage to pick it up after being repaired - usually electrical problems.


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

As is the trend on this thread, I worked with a chap who had one, he did love it, when he was able to drive it, which wasnt that often as it spent most of its life in the garage [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Having worked next door to an Alfa dealership in Parsons Green I would never have one. It was like a carousel with cars coming in and out and back again

Theyre service/repair area was always overflowing which stopped us parking :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

A lovely looking car, inside and out, but I could never stomach the unreliability of older Alfa Romeos. Keep the TT and spend the money you would almost certainly require to continually fix the Alfa on modifications to hike power and improve the handling of your TT. You see more TTs around than the GTVs for good reasons: they are at least as good looking, very easy to modify, tune and fix if things do go wrong and have lasted better.

I'm biased, we're all biased... You're only going to get a biased opinion on this forum anyway. I presume you've asked the same question on the Alfa Romeo GTV forum to get a balanced opinion? :lol:

Doug


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Live a little...buy the Alfa!!


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL at the responses - seems theres a big divide!

I have a TT - a TT 225 coupe!

It has been utterly reliable (except for a failed dashpod) for over a year.

My problem is that I get bored of cars easily. I usually end up changing them every year.

I love the TT looks/interior/power delivery but it just feels a bit "numb", its so planted all the time theres no fun in it on the road, never any drama. The steering and turn in is dull (I know defcons may help here) and without feedback.

For reference my favourite car to drive I have had is a small bumper (lightweight) MK2 Golf GTI without PAS. That was such good fun to drive. By comparison the TT is boring.

I test drove a Honda S2000 but I couldn't live with the noise coming through the convertible hood, and the engine was just too clinical - you always had to be in the right gear, it was too much like a race car to live with. Loved the handling though.

I see the GTV V6 as being less refined than the TT (in my eyes a good thing!), more chuckable and with that glorious engine note that the VAG 6 cylinder cannot compare to.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I had a 3.0 V6 gtv, owned it for 3 months... I actually put it up for sale the day i bought it!
After having 3 fiat stradas (65cl 1st car, 105tc 2nd car and 2.0tc abarth 3rd car) i progressed to lancias.
Next was a 1.6 hf turbo, then hf 4wd, then 8v integrale. I always loved alfas, and the day to day drive of the left hand drive integrale was becoming a pain, so i took the plunge and bought an alfa.
On test drive, i was well impressed. Great looking car, very nippy and responsive, amazing sound from the v6 so i fell in love and bought it.
Picked it up, drove the 220miles home, and my opinions had changed.....
Sounds great, looks great, but thats about it. Awful fuel consumption, 18-20 mpg, loads of niggly rattles, electrical problems that suddenly fix themselves etc.
If you are getting a good deal, then go for it. Just make sure it has FSH and all the spare keys.
Good luck!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

graTT58 said:


> Live a little...buy the Alfa!!


live a lot..... buy a TT...


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Try having a look here.

http://www.alfaworkshop.co.uk/

http://www.alfaowner.com/Forum/

I drove one a few weeks ago a 2.0lt t spark and loved it. I had a 156 years ago for three years and never had any problems with it, on the look out for a nice Spider for the summer.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont think the Alfa will ever be boring and you know you are not going to see another one on every journey.


----------

